# Valenties Day!



## Ashtot (Jan 26, 2015)

It's almost Valentines Day guys make sure you ask a TBTer to be your Valentine!

Also what is your opinion of Valentines Day?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 26, 2015)

Valentine's day- More like singles awareness day. :x

Actually I wouldn't mind if someone brought me some chocolate cake this year... *wink wink*


----------



## Mariah (Jan 26, 2015)

It's another day to get gifts so that's good I guess.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 26, 2015)

Valentines day is just another-... Valentines day is just another ho-.... Valentines day is just-... Another-... Valentines day is just another holiday. I bet no one will get that reference...xD


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

Valentines day is so great! I get to get picked up by my boyfriend, and have an amazing dinner. Then I get a bunch of gifts and presents from him. Last year he proposed. Then he tells me all throughout the day about how beautiful I am. Finally at the end of the day, we sit on the couch and play some good ol mario kart. not my forte.


----------



## Cazqui (Jan 26, 2015)

Valentines day= any other day just commercialized.


----------



## earthquake (Jan 26, 2015)

idk it's commercialized as hell but I love it I love getting chocolate from people and hugging everyone and responding to feelings even if sometimes people are rejected... it's a cute day


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

I was going to ask Mariah, but then I just realized she has a restraining order against me.

(I'll get permabanned if I talk to her.)


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 26, 2015)

I've always liked it, even when I was single. I liked giving my friends and family gifts. x3 The chocolate and candy are good, the decorations of hearts and all the colours are pretty. BUT! It's not the only time where you should show someone how much you love them. That should be everyday! 

Now that I have a boyfriend, I get to get him gifts so that's fun. Since we live in different countries, we have Skype dates instead of real ones. Basically we open gifts to each other on camera and then just hang out.


----------



## earthquake (Jan 26, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I was going to ask Mariah, but then I just realized she has a restraining order against me.
> 
> (I'll get permabanned if I talk to her.)





you can get restraining orders?!


----------



## CR33P (Jan 26, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> you can get restraining orders?!



yes, buy one here on this tbt marketplace link


----------



## Tao (Jan 27, 2015)

Valentines day is odd to me. 

Why do you have to show somebody you love them on that certain day rather than any (or all) of the other 365/6 days you have in a year?




Halloween is waaaay better. 

Plus, Halloween lets me dress up as a Pirate. Valentines day doesn't let me dress up as a pirate...Unless it's some lame 'love Pirate' that 'plunders your heart'...*pfft*


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

Tao said:


> Valentines day is odd to me.
> 
> Why do you have to show somebody you love them on that certain day rather than any (or all) of the other 365/6 days you have in a year?
> 
> ...



Love pirates find the booty on Valentines day.


----------



## Tao (Jan 27, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Love pirates find the booty on Valentines day.



Yea but normal pirates find the booty every day.


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 27, 2015)

Be my valentine. xoxoxo

Personally, I think that April Fools day is better for love than valentine's day. I'd bet it's the day that more relationships start on out of the two.


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2015)

if ur a hot boy (or a boy in general) send me a PM with a selfie attached and I might be ur valentine!!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> if ur a hot boy (or a boy in general) send me a PM with a selfie attached and I might be ur valentine!!



Wait, are you a boy as well??


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 27, 2015)

First Valentine's Day I won't be single~ It'll probably still suck though bc he's not romantic like I am and will probably have to work ;w;


----------



## Kiikay (Jan 27, 2015)

Valentines day = sales on chocolate the next week <3


----------



## Amyy (Jan 27, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Wait, are you a boy as well??



no jake is gril, hot gamer gril


----------



## Mkay (Jan 27, 2015)

I think it's super commercialized but I like it regardless. When I was single I made Valentine's Day cards for my friends and now I make gifts for my boyfriend. Last year I made him a purple and green frog blanket because purple/green are our favorite colors and his favorite animal is a frog. He got me a 3DS and ACNL, haha. This year I might make that mason jar thingie where you fill it with 365 reasons why you love them/good memories you had blah blah blah but I'm not too sure. I'm hoping this Valentine's Day he buys me makeup haha!


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 27, 2015)

It's a holiday for love ones.

But I'm single, so....I just play video games all day. :/ (Doesn't help that Majora's Mask 3D comes out that weekend)


----------



## Meadows (Jan 27, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> It's almost Valentines Day guys make sure you ask a TBTer to be your Valentine!
> 
> Also what is your opinion of Valentines Day?



I WILL NEVER ASK ANYONE TO BE MY VALENTINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Valentine day is my 2nd least favorite day of the year, not because I am single, but because I hate love. I can't stand that day and the only year I hate more is Halloween which is a day for evil to take in... There's no point to Valentines day, can't you just love someone every day of your life?


----------



## abby534534 (Jan 27, 2015)

Valentine's day is okay I guess. I'll probably just send nice notes to my friends and siblings, and then call it a day/mooch off of everyone else's goodies, ha.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I love giving my kids a box of chocolates, a book and taking them out for a nice dinner. We do this every year. I decided to get a card and chocolates to my siblings this year too. I don't normally do that because I have so many, but I think it will be a nice surprise for them.

As for my husband.....We just go to dinner. We always agree not to buy eachother anything.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 27, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> It's almost Valentines Day guys make sure you ask a TBTer to be your Valentine!
> 
> Also what is your opinion of Valentines Day?



I already asked Gallows, he said yes 
Also it's just like any other day in my opinion. You don't need a special day to tell someone you love them or have a crush on them or whatever. I'm not a huge fan of chocolates unless it's dark chocolate. I do like, however, the meal deals at some restaurants lol Whether we go our or not depends on if we feel like driving; it's usually a busy day to drive so it's probably best to stay home and make a nice dinner instead!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 27, 2015)

Valentine's Day=Free candy if you're in school. I have to make that candy last until Easter. Other than that it's just another day


----------



## Hyasynth (Jan 27, 2015)

The best thing about Valentine's Day is how all the unsold chocolate goes on sale the day after.

Other than that the day only serves as an annual reminder that for some reason I am only capable of attracting ****ty gangster wannabes and pretentious fedoras so I'll probs be single for life.


----------



## oreo (Jan 27, 2015)

i'm going to bake heart-shaped cookies and make sushi after my bf gets home from work.
as for my little sister, every year i gift her a home-made valentines card with wrapped-up chocolates. 

honestly this is the day i use an excuse to cuddle lazily for hours in bed with my lover when i should be doing something more productive.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 27, 2015)

I love Valentine's because I love pink and hearts and candy  but this year we will be going to a vet appointment. YAY lol.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm going to eat a whole tub of ice cream, watch tv and feel my bitter single soul crumble away


----------



## matthevvv (Jan 27, 2015)

It's going to be me and my boyfriend's seven month anniversary so we're going out to dinner! I hope you all have lovely days whether or not you have someone <3


----------



## honeymoo (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm so excited. I love Valentines Day so much. & This is my first non-lonely year lmao!


----------



## matthevvv (Jan 27, 2015)

honeymoo said:


> I'm so excited. I love Valentines Day so much. & This is my first non-lonely year lmao!



me too! yay for us haha!


----------



## Roshan (Jan 27, 2015)

useless
always spend them alone


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 27, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> I already asked Gallows, he said yes
> Also it's just like any other day in my opinion. You don't need a special day to tell someone you love them or have a crush on them or whatever. I'm not a huge fan of chocolates unless it's dark chocolate. I do like, however, the meal deals at some restaurants lol Whether we go our or not depends on if we feel like driving; it's usually a busy day to drive so it's probably best to stay home and make a nice dinner instead!



I ship it. Also, you can have all my dark chocolate.


----------



## Geneve (Jan 27, 2015)

I like the discount chocolate you can buy pretty much everywhere after it's over.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 27, 2015)

People make such a big deal over it, so what?  If you really love someone you should be able to do special things for them and show them your love every single day of the year, not just on one ****ty commercialised holiday. Just get on with it. It's like any other day of the year.


----------



## Greninja (Jan 27, 2015)

Pretty much lol jk


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 27, 2015)

Roshan said:


> useless
> always spend them alone



Provide the chocolate strawberries and I'll be your valentine. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celestefey said:


> People make such a big deal over it, so what?  If you really love someone you should be able to do special things for them and show them your love every single day of the year, not just on one ****ty commercialised holiday. Just get on with it. It's like any other day of the year.



You could say the same thing about mother/father's day. It's just another holiday to ring more money out of people. But hey if you can't beat 'em, join 'em.


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 27, 2015)

Just another excuse to get candy/cry at home watching my soaps or funny cheering up stuff, but it never works. Same dealio every year for me xD


----------



## Goop (Jan 28, 2015)

I personally don't enjoy it despite having a significant other myself. I don't really like PDA so to see so many couples express it on that day makes me really uncomfortable/squeamish. But I do like spending time with my boyfriend at his house; I just wish I had money to buy him something really nice. xD​


----------



## Isabella (Jan 28, 2015)

i'm too bitter for this holiday but i hope those with great people in their lives enjoy it. make sure ur treating your s.o. well everyday tho, not just one dumb day. that shouldn't even have to be said but ppl put too much importance on this day lol

also Valentines* day @ title


----------



## oath2order (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm gonna get ****-faced drunk and post on TBT and in the IRC.

Assuming I'm not working.


----------



## Radda (Jan 28, 2015)

It's sad that Friday the 13 th is before Valentines day.
Maybe just maybe something magical happens.


----------



## Karminny (Jan 28, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Love pirates find the booty on Valentines day.



Smh im so done


----------



## Mignon (Jan 28, 2015)

I think it's a really cute day, and I love using it as a motivation to make sweet crafts for my friends and cook nice food. u wu


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 28, 2015)

I will probably be at work to be honest. Looking forward to markdown candy after. I have been eyeing those heart shaped boxes of Ferrero Rocher since they put them up. Maybe some ACNL.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 28, 2015)

I will probably cook an epic dinner and down a few glasses bottles of wine... as per usual.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jan 28, 2015)

I think it's a super dumb holiday, but I celebrate it every year regardless. I'm taking my girlfriend out for sushi at a really bomb ass place in Broad Ripple and then we're gonna go see the SpongeBob Movie because she really wants to watch it.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jan 28, 2015)

i actually took a guy's shift from work because I.... don't have anyone to spend it with. He knows that which is why he asked me to take it.

But I love the idea of Valentine's Day. Next year will be different for me!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm going to Katsucon so I get be hang out and have a blast with all my nerd friends and a resort full of more nerds!!

But uh giving chocolate and stuff is nice.


----------



## tokkio (Jan 29, 2015)

ehh Valentine's is just another normal day for me tbh.. nothing that special. though I like seeing those funny valentine's card jokes on tumblr and i print one for my sister lmao


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 29, 2015)

Valentine's Day is overrated. And this is coming from someone who is NOT single.

I hate the color pink though.


----------



## SolarInferno (Jan 29, 2015)

Valentine's Day is the day when the shops tell you that you need to buy chocolate, cards and other even more expensive gifts to show someone you love them. I've personally never done it myself, but I'm of the opinion that if you do actually love someone, you treat them the same every day of the year instead of being told the day you need to do it, but then I've never been one to attach much/any importance to holidays.

- - - Post Merge - - -



matthevvv said:


> It's going to be me and my boyfriend's seven month anniversary so we're going out to dinner! I hope you all have lovely days whether or not you have someone <3


Sorry to be pedantic, but an anniversary comes after a year.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 29, 2015)

SolarInferno said:


> Valentine's Day is the day when the shops tell you that you need to buy chocolate, cards and other even more expensive gifts to show someone you love them. I've personally never done it myself, but I'm of the opinion that if you do actually love someone, you treat them the same every day of the year instead of being told the day you need to do it, but then I've never been one to attach much/any importance to holidays.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Nobody tell this guy about Sweetest Day.


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 29, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> Valentine's Day is overrated. And this is coming from someone who is NOT single.
> 
> I hate the color pink though.



Pretty sure I see more red than pink on valentine's day, but hey.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jan 29, 2015)

I dislike all the hate Valentine's day gets.  I understand it's another huge holiday that centers around getting someone gifts...but honestly, I think if there's anything worth celebrating, it's love.  I mean, as far as I know, there's no religious context behind Valentine's day, (which I am actually /very/ okay with).  It's a holiday where you can give gifts to your lovers, secretly or otherwise, or you can just say to someone that you love them and celebrate that.  I love Valentine's day, whether I'm single or not, and I love love.


----------



## Zane (Jan 29, 2015)

It encourages being sappy and eating chocolate what's not to like. one year I got so into the spirit I sent all my friends messages telling them I loved them and yeah I didn't think that through.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 29, 2015)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I dislike all the hate Valentine's day gets.  I understand it's another huge holiday that centers around getting someone gifts...but honestly, I think if there's anything worth celebrating, it's love.  I mean, as far as I know, there's no religious context behind Valentine's day, (which I am actually /very/ okay with).  It's a holiday where you can give gifts to your lovers, secretly or otherwise, or you can just say to someone that you love them and celebrate that.  I love Valentine's day, whether I'm single or not, and I love love.



If you love love so much, why don't you celebrate it every single day? 

Oh sure yay you love love, you love to celebrate your love for someone, so why couldn't you do that the other 364 days of the year? Surely you should be able to treat your lover with as much love and kindness every single day and treat them as much as you can and well.. Just ALWAYS do special things for them. :\ Idk it's just a bit stupid to me, it's a waste of a holiday.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 29, 2015)

SolarInferno said:


> Sorry to be pedantic, but an anniversary comes after a year.



loool this so much, my ex always wanted to celebrate month 'anniversaries' and i'd be like mate no


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 29, 2015)

I like Valentine's Day. c: Its also my boyfriend's birthday, so I can spoil him with a bunch of presents. He's surprisingly easy to shop for, too. I just buy him a TON of candy and we share it. ♥


----------



## Beardo (Jan 29, 2015)

Considering I don't have anyone to date because no one is sensible at this age and no one likes me (I'm pretty sure), I'll probably end up watching drag race and eating a ****ton of candy.


----------



## Cou (Jan 29, 2015)

well it's fun to see because of valentine cards and pickup lines


----------



## Eldin (Jan 29, 2015)

Personally I like it. c: I know everybody whines about how it's commercialised and it bums you out when you're single, but I think it's cute. I'm not much of a romantic, but I love seeing everything decorated, all of the cute displays in the stores. I just think it's a nice idea, throw red confetti around and remind people how much you love them. Plus, chocolate? I mean, come on.

And as others have said, I am on those chocolate sales the next day like a hawk.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 29, 2015)

Ah, Valentine's Day.
I personally like it haha.
My favorite part being seeing those sweet TV specials.
I'll probably be getting a nice dinner and catching a movie with my gal.
And passing these exclusive Valentine's cards to my chums.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jan 29, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Ah, Valentine's Day.
> I personally like it haha.
> My favorite part being seeing those sweet TV specials.
> I'll probably be getting a nice dinner and catching a movie with my gal.
> And passing these exclusive Valentine's cards to my chums.



Where are you taking me, bae?


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 29, 2015)

I like the fifteenth much more. Cheap chocolate is good chocolate<3


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Jan 29, 2015)

Best <333


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> If you love love so much, why don't you celebrate it every single day?
> 
> Oh sure yay you love love, you love to celebrate your love for someone, so why couldn't you do that the other 364 days of the year? Surely you should be able to treat your lover with as much love and kindness every single day and treat them as much as you can and well.. Just ALWAYS do special things for them. :\ Idk it's just a bit stupid to me, it's a waste of a holiday.



i love life but i dont celebrate my birthday every day? if you love to celebrate your love for life so much, why can't you do that the other 364 days of the year? Surely you should be able to treat your life with as much love and kindness every single day and treat it as much as you can and well.. Just ALWAYS do special things for yourself. :\ Idk it's just a bit stupid to me, it's a waste of a holiday.

And I don't see how it's a waste of a holiday LOL it's not like we're only allowed X holidays per year, and valentines day is taking up a spot where we could have another holiday?? If there was no valentines day, there'd be no valentines day, and no other holiday to replace it on a different day????/ I do't see how that is a "waste"

that isn't meant to sound *****y, but do you get my drift?
No one is stopping you from celebrating or expressing it any other day of the year, it's just this one day a year which has universal value and meaning to everyone - on a set day each year (like Christmas, Easter, Birthdays, independence day, etc).
A birthday/Christmas/Easter/whatever is a day to celebrate a significant event which happened on that day - and I'm almost certain there's some significance for Feb 14th which gives us a reason to celebrate Valentines day, the only difference is that it's not as well known as other celebration events. Every single holiday has meaning behind it, so I don't see why Valentine's Day is treated as "pointless" simply because the origins behind it aren't as well known as other holidays???? I highly doubt one day someone woke up and was like "hey lets make feb 14th be a day to celebrate love just because lelelel xoxox", no, there is defs a reason behind it (which I am too lazy to research), so just because you could do it any other day is not a reason to belittle it because that's just like saying you can celebrate your birthday whenever you want, because you can't, your birthday is a certain day with value to you, and a day to celebrate your life, just like valentines day, except you celebrate love.

That said, I've never actually taken valentines day seriously and always see it as a small, fun little holiday.


----------



## Alyssa (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm not bothered by Valentine's Day, but it really is just a commercialized holiday.. just like every other holiday basically.


----------



## Pearls (Jan 30, 2015)

Valentines day?


----------



## Temari (Jan 30, 2015)

I always get sick on Valentines' Day so meh


----------



## dragonair (Jan 30, 2015)

valentine's day means there's a lot of video games coming out that my boyfriend can get me


----------



## Miss_March (Jan 30, 2015)

Valentine's Day means spending a day celebrating my toddler's birth and then me and my boyfriend crashing after a long day of children, presents, cupcakes and streamers ^_^

Maybe I'll get a present but as long as she's happy I'm happy.


----------

